# New puppy! ...at last!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello

Ok so our long search is over we have a little apricot boy! 

Thanks to everyone for their excellent advice.

Let the shopping begin! I've not been successful with uploading a pic....I'll try again soon 

Sam x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

congratulations.......ooh names, I am sure you will be offered a long list. I like Rupert


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Sam! Love to see your pic and get some more info on your new boy. Names are difficult - it also depends on whether you are wanting 'human' or 'pet' names. x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks! Yes rupert is nice!
So far the list consists of: Digby, Bear, Yogi, Scooby, George, Bobo, Bodi, Bobby, Max, Bumble, Woody, Buzz,Ted, Snoopy. 

My son likes Messi after the footballer but I think we might be tempting fate with that one.....Messi poo?

Saying that of course our puppy will not make a mess in the house and will from day one sleep through without a cry and during the day will lie quietly playing with a mentally stimulating toy! Hahahahahahahahahaha yeah right! It's going to be chaos! I can't wait!

Sam x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My son likes Messi after the footballer but I think we might be tempting fate with that one.....Messi poo?

That did make me laugh


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sam!

Delighted to hear you’ve found a puppy after your thorough search. May I ask which breeder you decided to go for in the end and have you any pictures of your little boy? 

We originally thought we’d get a male puppy and had such a long list of names: Roo, Rupert, Rufus, Jaffa, Teddy, Ourson (means ‘bear’ in French)… so many choices! 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

As you're in Dubai, how about Dooby? or Doobie?


Ian


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Digby, Yogi & Scooby. Yogi would be lovely for an apricot boy. There is a gorgeous apricot Yogi on the Cockapoo Owners Club Facebook page.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks folks!

It's so hard to choose as I've now added doobie to the list! I'll tell the husband when he comes in!
Turi - he's a sylml pup. So great breeder and all tests done so im pleased.i did contact your safis breeder but she had a cp cross poodle i think and i didnt want that. 
Went for eng cross in the end after all that time saying it was definitely going to be a 
working cross! Ha! 

We are all very excited! Yes we have some pics but I'll have to work out how to put them on here! Not sure if it's the iPad or just me!
So pics to follow soon, hopefully tonight!

Sam x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad you like the suggestion, one question, as you're in Dubai, how do people react to dogs?

I'm guessing that dogs aren't as common there as they are in the UK with Islam being the 'local' religion in Dubai?

Ian


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I adore the name Digby I think it suits a cockapoo.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes I'm heading towards digby, yogi or scooby....so down to three. It might be a case of pull out of hat!

Ian- more common than you would think due to the large ex pat communities. We live in a dog friendly area, mostly cocker spaniels and golden retrievers, I saw a labradoodle the other day, had to stop to say hello. there's a few border collies and some german shepherds. Then you get the high number of really small dogs.
The locals tend to lean towards the saluki desert hound, which is beautiful. But they tend not to be great when let off as they run off into the sunset! We know a couple!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for that Samantha, very interesting and quite surprising!

Ian


----------



## MrsT (Apr 25, 2012)

Sam1 said:


> Thanks! Yes rupert is nice!
> So far the list consists of: Digby, Bear, Yogi, Scooby, George, Bobo, Bodi, Bobby, Max, Bumble, Woody, Buzz,Ted, Snoopy.
> 
> My son likes Messi after the footballer but I think we might be tempting fate with that one.....Messi poo?
> ...


Hi,

That's funny, my son also wanted to call our boy Messi after the footballer or Bolt after Usain Bolt- plus half the names that are on your list were on ours! Good luck with your lovely new boy


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Sam, look forward to seeing pics of the new pup to be! My daughter wanted Gerrard if it was a boy (after Stevie G, Liverpool) and also thought of Herbie too after the car!! I think Messi would be a brilliant name! Good luck.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting for you 
I love Buzz and Woody! I'm a big toy story fan  
Also like Scooby  Still a kid at heart  I'm sure you can tell lol.
Would love to see some pictures when you work it out 
What is Dubai like? I would love to go on holiday there at some point!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
Laura- it's a lovely holiday destination. Lots to do. I'll pm you some top tips when to come and the deals here! 

Still love buzz and woody...love all the names...it's no good I'll have to get 8 cockapoos! Hahahaha joke


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats on finding a lovely 'yet to be named' cockapoo. We had about 4/5 names on our list and then when Millie got home I plumped for Millie which wasn't even on the list. Funnily enough it was really strange calling her Millie to start with, but she's grown into her name beautifully.

I too have a sylml cockapoo.

I love the thought of the Saluki running off into the sunset with owners in hot pursuit. I've been to Dubai many years ago when it was the beginning of all the big development and loved being taken out to the desert. Camped overnight, the stars were amazing with no light pollution and Wadi bashing was brill.

Do you want help with uploading a photo, most of us go via Photobucket.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Laura- it's a lovely holiday destination. Lots to do. I'll pm you some top tips when to come and the deals here!
> 
> Still love buzz and woody...love all the names...it's no good I'll have to get 8 cockapoos! Hahahaha joke


Oh yes please do  I'd love to go, so knowing the top tips would be brill 
Will have to get my boyfriend to take me for a birthday haha 

& yeah you'll just have to get 8 cockapoos! Then you can use all your names  I love Buzz and Woody, can't really decide which I like best for a dog, think i'm slightly leaning towards Buzz, but it's tough! I see your dilemma


----------

